# **********fast help *** tire rub



## vascy609 (May 21, 2009)

i am about to fly home from iraq for my leave for 2 weeks and i have had some work done to my 05 gto . i got Eibach lowering springs in the back and my dad just told mt the passanger side is rubbing . what is the quick fix and the right fix for this so i will be able to drive it when i get home . it would be a HUGE help if someone could tell me what to do . i have been havin withdrawel from my car and now im goin home i get this messaage it sucks . sick of drivin slow ass up armored gun trucks i wanna get in my car and just cruise in summin with muscle . it would be very appreciatted if you all would be able to help . thank you .


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Bushings and maybe matching springs for the front would help.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

vascy609 said:


> i am about to fly home from iraq for my leave for 2 weeks and i have had some work done to my 05 gto . i got Eibach lowering springs in the back and my dad just told mt the passanger side is rubbing . what is the quick fix and the right fix for this so i will be able to drive it when i get home . it would be a HUGE help if someone could tell me what to do . i have been havin withdrawel from my car and now im goin home i get this messaage it sucks . sick of drivin slow ass up armored gun trucks i wanna get in my car and just cruise in summin with muscle . it would be very appreciatted if you all would be able to help . thank you .


You have several options. You can install our drag bags. This will stiffen the spring up and slightly raise it to keep the tire from rubbing and if you have any wheel hop issues the drag bags help eliminate that. Another option is to roll the fender lip. Its alot easier to add the drag bags. Here is a link to our site. We have the bags in stock for immediate shipping. If you have any questions or need a set of the bags please give me a call here at this office. 

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

there are all kinds of quick fixes that you could do, but they are only going to hide your real problem

your easiest fix would be to grind you quarterpanel lips (probably take less than an hour) but again, that isn't fixing your real problem

if only one side is rubbing, it sounds like your rear cradle is probably out of adjustment. you just need to get that aligned and you will probably be fine

it sucks, but the proper way to fix things is not always the quickest or easiest


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

even with an "aligned" cradle the side to side on these cars can be off. the build variance is interesting at best. if you have rubbing that means you either have bigger tires, aftermarket wheels or both. some other info would be helpful. the Eibachs haven't been the best spring from most people's experience either but that shouldn't matter for this. any of these cars should be able to travel to the bump stops without rubbing if done :right"


----------

